# idq62 & cd1e-mh: active vs passive



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

I've had a idq62/cd1e v2/mh setup for a while now, it's coming time to put them in a new car. I've been using them all this time with the cs1x passive crossover.

I wanted to go full active for something different, maybe pick up some newer drivers, or maybe go for full bodies.

Anyone remember what the crossover frequencies/slope were for the cs1x and the frequency range on the idq6x ?

Thanks!


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

The csx passive did no real filtering for the horns.it had resistors inline to provide a nominal impedence to the amp depending on which mid was used (2 or 4ohm)
The piezo horn "drivers" had a natural lowend roll off around 1.2khz
There would be no benefit to running them active imo
I would invest in an actual compression driver,many examples can be found in other threads.
Then go active


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks. I have a pair of D2500Ti's and adapters on the way. Most of the drivers seem to fall off around 1khz. I was more concerned w/ whether the idq62's high end would reach up. It didn't sound bad passive, midrange was a little hollow and an RTA back in the day confirmed it.


----------



## tijuana_no (Jan 31, 2008)

nadams5755 said:


> Thanks. I have a pair of D2500Ti's and adapters on the way. Most of the drivers seem to fall off around 1khz. I was more concerned w/ whether the idq62's high end would reach up. It didn't sound bad passive, midrange was a little hollow and an RTA back in the day confirmed it.


Sorry to chime in the conversation , I usually don't , but the fact that you have idq's 62 intrigued me . If you find them " hollow " sounding ...... please let me buy them from you at a very " hollow" price . 
I still believe that they are some of the best natural sounding mids . I have and ever install and actually played them AS A 2 way with ID tweeters and not sound "hollow "................ so , I don't see them having a problem with lower frequency playing horns .


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

i had the horns and mids in a few cars, in a passive config with cs1x between them. there was a few 3-6db dips at 600hz that i couldn't get rid of, but i didn't try that hard though. my concern was how high the idq62s would play and whether this dip was a function of the cs1x or the idq62.

i emailed eric about them the other day..


> The 2 ohm are good to about 2500 Hz but they are not real dynamic due to the heavy mass of the voice coil, it was a dual layer edge wound with a long winding length giving them the lower midbass and bass output they have.


i'll try them out again and i'll try something else if they don't work out.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

nadams5755 said:


> i had the horns and mids in a few cars, in a passive config with cs1x between them. there was a few 3-6db dips at 600hz that i couldn't get rid of, but i didn't try that hard though. my concern was how high the idq62s would play and whether this dip was a function of the cs1x or the idq62.
> 
> i emailed eric about them the other day..
> 
> ...


Dip @ 600Hz is a car's door function. Mine is @ 480Hz. Install them flat in the doors, center console WILL create the dip. 

Kelvin


----------

